

Poll: 10 Widespread Beliefs--True or False? - tokenadult
http://health.usnews.com/articles/health/living-well-usn/2009/10/13/poll-10-widespread-beliefs--true-or-false.html

======
igrekel
What? Only survey results, nothing on what the answers probably are?

Seems this is just advertisement

~~~
tokenadult
The related news link

[http://www.usnews.com/articles/health/living-well-
usn/2009/1...](http://www.usnews.com/articles/health/living-well-
usn/2009/10/13/5-common-pop-psych-myths.html)

from the magazine editors answers many of those questions, and provides
information about a source that will answer all of them.

